# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Государство выделяет деньги на создание сайтов?

## molatok

Удивительная новость разнеслась по социальным сетям и форумам Рунета:  обычному 17-летнему юноше из Ульяновска удалось получить грант от Министерства Связи и массовых коммуникаций на создание сайта.
	Государство, стремящееся сегодня практически монополизировать Интернет и активно развивающее эту идею (вспомним недавнее всколыхнувшее общественность сообщение о намерении создать официальную поисковую систему), ответило на предложение студента о создании «национального портала талантливых» людей… согласием.
	Как сообщается, молодой человек отправил письмо с составленным проектом электронного ресурса по адресу указанному на официальном сайте Минкомсвязи РФ, после чего получил официальный ответ с предложением помощи, однако проект претерпел ряд существенных изменений.
	Денис (автор послания министру) отказывается назвать сумму, которая была выделена на развитие проекта, но, очевидно, она ничтожна. Об этом вывод сделать достаточно легко. По нашим оценкам, финансирование сайта со стороны правительства не превысило суммы в 15 тыс. руб.
	На чем основываются такие выводы? 
	В разговоре с нами Денис сообщил, что одним из главных условий сотрудничества было выполнение следующих пунктов: проект должен носить некоммерческий характер, проект не должен содержать рекламных материалов, выделенные средства не должны идти на приобретение необходимого для реализации  плана проекта (разработки системы управления сайтом, дизайна портала, рекламной компании), отчет о тратах должен поступить в министерство не позднее 30 числа декабря 2010 г.
Что остается? Хостинг и доменное имя. Поэтому ресурс, который сегодня, очевидно, готовится к открытию, выглядит достаточно скромно: бесплатная CMS и бесплатное же оформление. Сложно будет начинающему вэб-мастеру? Очевидно. Но очевидно и другое – подобные ресурсы способны разбавить бесконечную грязь Рунета сколь-нибудь осмысленной жизнью.
	Строгие условия, в которые поставлен новоиспеченный владелец сайта talantam.ru, вряд ли побудят кого-то к созданию подобных социальных проектов, но, кто знает, что приготовило для нас государство после ряда  шокирующих законов, принятых не так давно. Но нам хочется заметить, что путь, видимо, открыт для всех – все контакты и пути, которым пользовался автор «талантов» размещены на http://www.minsvyaz.ru/.
	Вот такой Интернет.

----------

